# Explosion in Alex restaurant



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A huge explosion hit a restaurant in East Alexandria's Miami district on Monday.

The explosion hit the popular Abu-Rabie restaurant and many were injured, eyewitnesses told the Al-Ahram Arabic news website.

No credible estimate of the injured is yet available and no deaths have so far been reported. 



Hope all our friends in Alex are safe


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> A huge explosion hit a restaurant in East Alexandria's Miami district on Monday.
> 
> The explosion hit the popular Abu-Rabie restaurant and many were injured, eyewitnesses told the Al-Ahram Arabic news website.
> 
> ...



I have been told it was caused by a gas cylinder/s exploding. Injuries to civilians and firefighters, don't know exact figures though.


----------

